# EVERYTHING WRONG WITH THE HEAD OF THE PINK "MALE" (FEMBOY)



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

Feminine vertical forehead, no brow ridge = subhuman woman, subhuman chin = KO button, recessed maxilla, recessed jawbone, recessed cheekbones, alien skull, error 404 chin not found, thin lips, no melanin = sunburn, pink skin = pig skin LOL subhuman animal, no collagen = age like shit, bald easier = age like shit, high feminine hairline, lose hair easier cause no EDAR gene, cannot sleep because of blue eyes, lack of eye fat to prevent damage to orbitals, no monolids = inferior depth perception, brown eyes = lower inhib, blue eyes = more feminine, blue eyes = macular degeneration, less cranium mass, narrow pea skull, narrow pea mandible, rounded jaw like a woman, gracile domesticated subhuman animal, triangle jaw like woman lol, oval face like woman lol, low FWHR, low dominance, feminine features, sunken eyes look terrible when aged, neotenous baby skull, large forehead like a baby, rat/bird like features, large jew nose = subhuman, large occipital bun like a fucking alien, lower brainmass to body ratio = retarded, less gray zone and white zone brain matter = retarded, large jew nose = easy to punch and break.






Average Asian skull (human)




Average European skull (subhuman and boneless)

@Ethnics who love Europoor femboys

You will never be a European. Your jaw will never be feminine, delicate and baby sized, and you will never have bulging, disgusting, tired looking prey like bug eyes. You will have a chin. When you step outside your skin will not burn in the sun and turn into a putrid rashy pink which slowly turns into a skin cancer. Your scent will never smell like a grandmother who's been dead for five months in the middle of June, instead it will be absent, like how Nature intended it to be. Instead of having feminine, submissive, light eyes, your eyes are destined to posses a normal, dominant brown color. Your eyebrows will be a normal jet black color instead of a transparent, feminine, light color. This means people can actually see your eyebrows, and figure out your emotions with ease. You will also have a foreskin. And you will never develop the desire to have sex with dogs, horses, and rats.








DICKPILL:
Data from 14,597 penile measurements of vietnamese men The median values are 9.03 cm for flaccid length, 14.67 cm (= 5.8 inches) for stretched length, 8.39 cm for mid-shaft circumference, and 2.86 cm for unaroused glans diameter. https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33484108/ https://www.jsm.jsexmed.org/article/S1743-6095(15)33186-6/pdf Guangzhou, China - Average girth: 5 inches


INB4 ENDLESS PINK BOYS COPING


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 21, 2021)

Not a single molecule


----------



## SadLivwr (Jul 21, 2021)

brb femboy maxxing


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> Not a single molecule


t.


----------



## gamma (Jul 21, 2021)

This coping ricecel


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> This coping ricecel


Extreme cope! I've fucked more white women than the number of fingers and toes you have.


----------



## gamma (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Extreme cope! I've fucked more white women than the number of fingers and toes you have.


Women of your race are begging for white cock 
No wonder you come here with this cope essay


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Women of your race are begging for white cock
> No wonder you come here with this cope essay


More cope by seething recessed Europoor boy. All the Asian women I know IRL are in racially pure relationships with other Asian men. INB4 MUH RACIAL DATING STATS DONE ON FORTY-YEAR-OLD INFERTILE KARENS


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

https: // medium.com / write-your-own-adventure / a-new-generation-of-sexpats-91273d8d4cc1

THE NEWEST GENERATION OF SEXPATS TO ASIA ARE ALL NON-ASIAN WOMEN 
The youth truly lead the future.


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

It's over if you aren't a member of the Asiatic master race.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

enjoy attracting asian foids



, thats the only way u mog whites lol


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> View attachment 1236035






The actual stats on this. Keep in mind the Chinese government probably decreased the average height stats of men below what they actually are (especially in the north) as the actual average height of northern Chinese zoomers is 5'11-6'1 (All the FOBS are in this range)


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1236042
> The actual stats on this. Keep in mind the Chinese government probably decreased the average height stats of men below what they actually are (especially in the north) as the actual average height of northern Chinese zoomers is 5'11-6'1 (All the FOBS are in this range)


172 cm


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> View attachment 1236041
> enjoy attracting asian foids
> View attachment 1236044
> , thats the only way u mog whites lol


MORE COPE LOL
"INB4 MUH RACIAL DATING STATS DONE ON FORTY-YEAR-OLD INFERTILE KARENS " You're just proving my point faggot. Meanwhile keep seething for the fact that the newest generation of sexpats to Asia are ALL NON-ASIAN WOMEN 








Female sex tourism - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1236042
> The actual stats on this. Keep in mind the Chinese government probably decreased the average height stats of men below what they actually are (especially in the north) as the actual average height of northern Chinese zoomers is 5'11-6'1 (All the FOBS are in this range)


why on earth would the chinese goverment lower it, they would raise it u fucking retard


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> 172 cm


 Coping by only focusing on Japanese people while ignoring the heights of northern Chinese. There are more 6'+ men in China then there are in all of Europe combined.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> MORE COPE LOL
> "INB4 MUH RACIAL DATING STATS DONE ON FORTY-YEAR-OLD INFERTILE KARENS " You're just proving my point faggot. Meanwhile keep seething for the fact that the newest generation of sexpats to Asia are ALL NON-ASIAN WOMEN
> 
> 
> ...


bts are the only asians that are somewhat attractive and i mog them into fucking OBLIVION jfl, keep coping u ricecel


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

It's so the manlets who are below 6' average height don't rope. Look at the average northern Chinese zoomer, they're all 6'.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Coping by only focusing on Japanese people while ignoring the heights of northern Chinese. There are more 6'+ men in China then there are in all of Europe combined.


no there arent, and ur genes are so subhuman that they had to implement a one child policy in to stop them from spreading HOW BRUTAL


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> bts are the only asians that are somewhat attractive and i mog them into fucking OBLIVION jfl, keep coping u ricecel


You're attracted to BTS? LOL faggot. BTS is the twinkiest and most bottom barrel of the entire Asian race, they aren't robust and only have facial harmony. The average Asian male is much more robust then BTS and the average white male, I've never met a white "Chad" IRL and never seen a white person with a square jaw, they're all round .


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> You're attracted to BTS? LOL faggot. BTS is the twinkiest and most bottom barrel of the entire Asian race, they aren't robust and only have facial harmony. The average Asian male is much more robust then BTS and the average white male, I've never met a white "Chad" IRL and never seen a white person with a square jaw, they're all round .


when did i say i was attracted to them? u mean to tell me this entire time uve been talking about these ricecels ur implying ur attracted to them? no wonder ur so retarded ur mentally fucked in ur hollow skull, also uve probs never met a white chad irl cuz u live in the USA


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> no there arent, and ur genes are so subhuman that they had to implement a one child policy in to stop them from spreading HOW BRUTAL


Yes there are LOL
Did your dementia-addled brain forget about how large China's population is? Along with the fact that northern Chinese zoomers are 6' on average


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> when did i say i was attracted to them? u mean to tell me this entire time uve been talking about these ricecels ur implying ur attracted to them? no wonder ur so retarded ur mentally fucked in ur hollow skull, also uve probs never met a white chad irl cuz u live in the USA


You probably are since Europeans have had a long history of homosexuality and fucking horses/donkeys. I've never a white chad ANYWHERE LOL


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> You probably are since Europeans have had a long history of homosexuality and fucking horses/donkeys. I've never a white chad ANYWHERE LOL


"I've never a white chad ANYWHERE LOL" man cant even speak english and tries to lecture me, shut the fuck up you stupid fucking pillock, ur genes are so shit if i moved slightly left or right of you, you wouldnt even be able to see me bc of ur 1cm pfl, ur genes are inferior for fighting


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1236050


what a suprise italy is on there, thanks for reinforcing my argument


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> "I've never a white chad ANYWHERE LOL" man cant even speak english and tries to lecture me, shut the fuck up you stupid fucking pillock, ur genes are so shit if i moved slightly left or right of you, you wouldnt even be able to see me bc of ur 1cm pfl, ur genes are inferior for fighting


I've never seen a white chad anywhere, they don't exist IRL. The only white chads that exist are the male models that have Asian facial features.
Asiatic genes are perfect for fighting, blows mean nothing against massive Asiatic cheekbones and jawbones. You don't know shit about combat sports or MMA, faggot.


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> what a suprise italy is on there, thanks for reinforcing my argument


They're probably going to southern Italy where they're all shit skins mixed with Arab genes. You're also ignoring Indonesia and all those South East Asian countries because you're a coping manbaby.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 21, 2021)

Total: 48 (Looksmaxers: 30, Bluepillers: 18) views and 1 react


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> I've never seen a white chad anywhere, they don't exist IRL. The only white chads that exist are the male models that have Asian facial features.
> Asiatic genes are perfect for fighting, blows mean nothing against massive Asiatic cheekbones and jawbones. You don't know shit about combat sports or MMA, faggot.
> View attachment 1236052
> View attachment 1236053
> ...


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1236056



Top 5 best mma fighters:

Jose Aldo. ...
Conor McGregor. ...
Demetrious Johnson. ...
Fedor Emelianenko. ...
Anderson Silva. ...
notice how none of them are asian?


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> They're probably going to southern Italy where they're all shit skins mixed with Arab genes.


arab genes are influenced by persians which are influenced by italians u fucking retard


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1236056


drop ur discord so i can get in a vc w u and laugh at u try to speak my language


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> Top 5 best mma fighters:
> 
> Jose Aldo. ...
> Conor McGregor. ...
> ...


 All of those MMA fighters are dog shit LOL. Conor has only won fight in five years, you can keep simping for that disgusting Irish rat though. Asians objectively have fast-twitch genes which are great for combat sports.


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> drop ur discord so i can get in a vc w u and laugh at u try to speak my language


⃟⃝#8445 Sure bud  LMFAO you better join the server when I send the invite. 
INB4 "YOU'RE USING VOICE CHANGER!!!"


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> ⃟⃝#8445 Sure bud  LMFAO you better join the server when I send the invite.
> INB4 "YOU'RE USING VOICE CHANGER!!!"


are u gonna drop it then or not?


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

I just did


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> arab genes are influenced by persians which are influenced by italians u fucking retard


Your knowledge of anthropology is absolutely shit tier LOL. Southern Italians are influenced by Arab/North African genes while Northern Italians are heavily influenced by Germanics.


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jul 21, 2021)

Asian men are extremely bankrupt on dimorphism though


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

MarstonAlloy said:


> Asian men are extremely bankrupt on dimorphism though


Very wrong. Asiatics naturally have square robust jaws and robust large cheekbones. The heavy eyelid fat padding is an archaic trait, they tend to have larger brow ridges, etc. These are all sexually dimorphic traits. As well as the fact that Asian men have higher FWHR than non-Asian men. Did you ignore the image I sent at the start?


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Your knowledge of anthropology is absolutely shit tier LOL. Southern Italians are influenced by Arab/North African genes while Northern Italians are heavily influenced by Germanics.


northern italians are alpinid/meditarranid


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Very wrong. Asiatics naturally have square robust jaws and robust large cheekbones. The heavy eyelid fat padding is an archaic trait, they tend to have larger brow ridges, etc. These are all sexually dimorphic traits. As well as the fact that Asian men have higher FWHR than non-Asian men. Did you ignore the image I sent at the start?
> View attachment 1236080
> View attachment 1236081
> View attachment 1236083


would u like me to ask over 100 girls which race is more attractive and eviscerate this thread? probs dont want to be embarrassed do u


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

Etc. It's no surprise Asians (and mongoloids as a whole) ruled most of the world for the vast majority of human history.


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> would u like me to ask over 100 girls which race is more attractive and eviscerate this thread? probs dont want to be embarrassed do u


You don't know one hundred girls in the first place LOL. Anyone who argues against me is just another chinlet incel rotting behind their computer screen.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> You don't know one hundred girls in the first place LOL. Anyone who argues against me is just another chinlet incel rotting behind their computer screen.


mate ur snapscore is sub 50K im willing to bet my fucking life on it, drop a pic of u rn if ur such a mogger, dont dodge drop it, if ur next message is anything other than a face reveal then ur ugly af and agree whites mog


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

@LondonVillie look at this ricecel coping


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> @LondonVillie look at this ricecel coping


He’s coping tbh 
Asians can do well if they bts max ig 
Some look robust but they lack harmony


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

Reminder that the newest generation of sexpats to East Asia are ALL NON-ASIAN WOMEN. As well as the fact that most of female sex tourism is to Indonesia and other South East Asian Countries.




Even this Thai literal homeless probably fifty something living off scraps guy can get DROVES OF WHITE WOMEN TO SLEEP WITH HIM.


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s coping tbh
> Asians can do well if they bts max ig
> Some look robust but they lack harmony


Asians don't lack harmony tbh, they have better harmony than whites for sure. Vertically narrow Asian eyes combined with a large asian lower third+large Asian cheekbones can look very aesthetic. Meanwhile white people have a rounded jawline at most (most of them don't have strong jawlines at all LOL) And Asian guys I know already do well


----------



## loksr (Jul 21, 2021)

If you weren’t an insecure incel you would give 0 fucks about any of this racial nonsense


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

ahhahahaha i knew u wouldnt send ur face bc u know whites mog, pipe down u fucking nn, another win for the whites


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

You didn't even add me on Discord. LMFAO when you gonna add me buddy boyo?  


dnrd said:


> ahhahahaha i knew u wouldnt send ur face bc u know whites mog, pipe down u fucking nn, another win for the whites


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> If you weren’t an insecure incel you would give 0 fucks about any of this racial nonsense


The last time I browsed this forum was like two months ago LMFAO. I only decided to raid all your shit because the Chang Asian supremacists I know thought it would be funny if I raided, funny af. Reminder that women approach me first


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> You didn't even add me on Discord. LMFAO when you gonna add me buddy boyo?


You're too pussy to add me on Discord holy shit, do I need to post my @ again since you're such a fucking sped who can't copy and paste


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

⃟⃝#8445


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

@dnrd is a pussy who's too afraid to add people on Discord and voice chat them


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

im still waiting for u to send ur disc, im just supposed to read ur mind and add you right? also quick reminder u still havent show me ur face, ty for the ego boost dog eater


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> im still waiting for u to send ur disc, im just supposed to read ur mind and add you right? also quick reminder u still havent show me ur face, ty for the ego boost dog eater


I just posted my Discord tag up there you absolute aspie. Also why do you want to see my face so badly (you didn't even ask for it JFL) ? Are you going to masturbate to my jawline while crying since that is literally what Europeans do?


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

@dnrd 's Third world favela WIFI can't load my Discord tag, give him like two hours maybe then he'll actually add me.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> ⃟⃝#8445


what the fuck is that ahahahah, is ur fucking ricecel language not made for the internet or some shit? ur names a fucking diamond on chrome mate, it wont let me add that shit


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> what the fuck is that ahahahah, is ur fucking ricecel language not made for the internet or some shit? ur names a fucking diamond on chrome mate, it wont let me add that shit


You're just making excuses to not add it LMFAO. It's not that hard to copy-paste, are you using a Windows 95 computer or some shit?


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> You're just making excuses to not add it LMFAO. It's not that hard to copy-paste, are you using a Windows 95 computer or some shit?


im on windows 10 u stupid fucker, change ur name to something first world, not "wochigou"


----------



## dnrd (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1236104


jfl ur friends w puyi


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

dnrd said:


> im on windows 10 u stupid fucker, change ur name to something first world, not "wochigou"


You're such a pussy LMFAO  Puyi added me no problem and he's on Windows 10


----------



## loksr (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> The last time I browsed this forum was like two months ago LMFAO. I only decided to raid all your shit because the Chang Asian supremacists I know thought it would be funny if I raided, funny af. Reminder that women approach me first


This isn’t even good shitposting
Also, women approach most guys first this isn’t 1950, only incels don’t know about that

also, none of this changes the fact that if you weren’t an incel you wouldn’t even give a single squirt of piss about race in general


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> This isn’t even good shitposting
> Also, women approach most guys first this isn’t 1950, only incels don’t know about that
> 
> also, none of this changes the fact that if you weren’t an incel you wouldn’t even give a single squirt of piss about race in general


A lot of what I'm saying isn't shitposting, it's serious. And people who aren't incel can care about race too? Look at all the nationalists/Asian supremacists in China who have girlfriends and wives etc


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

It's only the white nationalists who don't have these easy to acquire things since pinks as a race are fundamentally recessed and subhuman


----------



## loksr (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> A lot of what I'm saying isn't shitposting, it's serious. And people who aren't incel can care about race too? Look at all the nationalists/Asian supremacists in China who have girlfriends and wives etc


betabuxxes count as incels in my mind

but no, 99% of race discussions are racist subhumans debating with anti-racist subhumans


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> betabuxxes count as incels in my mind
> 
> but no, 99% of race discussions are racist subhumans debating with anti-racist subhumans


I'm talking about genuine attraction. That doesn't apply to Asian supremacists since they actually care for their health/facial aesthetics.


----------



## loksr (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> I'm talking about genuine attraction. That doesn't apply to Asian supremacists since they actually care for their health/facial aesthetics.


cope, every kind of supremacist is a supremacist because he has a DEEP sense of insecurity. For example, if you're a mogger you don't need to be like "damn my race is good, such a good race" to feel good about yourself, you can just go "Damn, I'm so good, my face is so good, I'm a mogger."

It's the same for every race, cletuses in alabama who are white supremacist cause they bought into the bbc myth and so they feel inferior
asian guys (most likely raised in america) feeling a sense of not belonging lash out against the majority (who knows why they do it in china, media or some shit probably, still related to insecurity though)

it's the same old shit, chad (of any race) does not give a singular fuck about race, fix your insecurity and stop worrying about what other men are doing


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> cope, every kind of supremacist is a supremacist because he has a DEEP sense of insecurity. For example, if you're a mogger you don't need to be like "damn my race is good, such a good race" to feel good about yourself, you can just go "Damn, I'm so good, my face is so good, I'm a mogger."
> 
> It's the same for every race, cletuses in alabama who are white supremacist cause they bought into the bbc myth and so they feel inferior
> asian guys (most likely raised in america) feeling a sense of not belonging lash out against the majority
> ...


But I go with the latter option? "Damn, I'm so good, my face is so good, I'm a mogger." I'm honestly more proud of myself than my race since other Asians are still different individuals. However I still believe that Asians as a whole/in general are biologically superior (plus they're literally my tribe) and thus should dominate the inferior non-Asian races because might makes right etc


----------



## loksr (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> But I go with the latter option? "Damn, I'm so good, my face is so good, I'm a mogger." I'm honestly more proud of myself than my race since other Asians are still different individuals. However I still believe that Asians as a whole/in general are biologically superior (plus they're literally my tribe) and thus should dominate the inferior non-Asian races because might makes right etc


that's cope
you're applying your self worth mainly to your race, no matter how much you say otherwise, if you weren't you wouldn't be here rn.

racial superiority is cope, 100%, in EVERY race there are subhumans and moggers. Superiority and inferiority are decided on a person by person basis, not a racial basis, you don't get to leech off of a gigamogger just because you happen to be the same race as him, that is the definition of a cope. Imagine a michael cera type talking about how superior and great he is because him and dolph lundgren are both white, asinine. 

anyway all kinds of supremacy are incel traits reserved for autists, the real moggers of your race would look at you sideways if they knew the kind of shit you believe in, that goes for any race.


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> that's cope
> you're applying your self worth mainly to your race, no matter how much you say otherwise, if you weren't you wouldn't be here rn.
> 
> racial superiority is cope, 100%, in EVERY race there are subhumans and moggers. Superiority and inferiority are decided on a person by person basis, not a racial basis, you don't get to leech off of a gigamogger just because you happen to be the same race as him, that is the definition of a cope. Imagine a michael cera type talking about how superior and great he is because him and dolph lundgren are both white, asinine.
> ...


I'm only here because I'm bored and need a quick laugh from this forum LOL, after this thread dies I'm going to forget about this forum for probably two more months or even more.
>in EVERY race there are subhumans and moggers
This is true, so we Asian supremacists don't consider subhuman "Asians" as part of the Asian race. Simple solution LOL. They're just called degeneroids now. Chang nationalism
>Imagine a michael cera type talking about how superior and great he is because him and dolph lundgren are both white, asinine.
I mean you just summarized the vast majority of wignats, but my standards are that to be a true Asian supremacist you must be individually superior/mogger. If you have nothing to show for it you ain't shit . 
And equating tribalism=incel is cringe as fuck LOL. Tribalism is natural and as old as humanity.


----------



## loksr (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> I'm only here because I'm bored and need a quick laugh from this forum LOL, after this thread dies I'm going to forget about this forum for probably two more months or even more.
> >in EVERY race there are subhumans and moggers
> This is true, so we Asian supremacists don't consider subhuman "Asians" as part of the Asian race. Simple solution LOL. They're just called degeneroids now. Chang nationalism
> >Imagine a michael cera type talking about how superior and great he is because him and dolph lundgren are both white, asinine.
> ...


you talk like an incel and an autist, just letting you know. You should work on that if you want to convince people you're some kind of mogger. Also if you have to keep telling me over and over how much of a cooguy you are that totally doesn't care about anything and is just doing shit cause you're bored, you're probably lame as shit no offense

So you're saying to be an Asian you have to be a mogger? then you're not an asian supremacist you're a mogger supremacist jfl
I could get behind the idea of mogger supremacy ngl, but you'd have to stop being autistic and applying it only to asians
you're very close to understanding things, you're just holding onto dumb shit like race instead of just realizing that face is king in general


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> you talk like an incel and an autist, just letting you know. You should work on that if you want to convince people you're some kind of mogger. Also if you have to keep telling me over and over how much of a cooguy you are that totally doesn't care about anything and is just doing shit cause you're bored, you're probably lame as shit no offense
> 
> So you're saying to be an Asian you have to be a mogger? then you're not an asian supremacist you're a mogger supremacist jfl
> I could get behind the idea of mogger supremacy ngl, but you'd have to stop being autistic and applying it only to asians
> you're very close to understanding things, you're just holding onto dumb shit like race instead of just realizing that face is king in general


To be an Asian you have to not be subhuman LOL. Because subhuman Asians lack natural Asian traits, they're born with Asian genes but degenerate because of shitty environment etc. And no, human mogger supremacy is gay since Changs mog the high tiers of other races (look at Gandy and O'Pry getting skull mogged by both Asian changs and average Asian dudes.) And I'll always be tribalistic just like how most people, it's a natural human trait lmfao.


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

There are hierarchies within every race, this doesn't mean that entire racial groups can't have superior genetics overall/on average compared to other ones


----------



## loksr (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> To be an Asian you have to not be subhuman LOL. Because subhuman Asians lack natural Asian traits, they're born with Asian genes but degenerate because of shitty environment etc. And no, human mogger supremacy is gay since Changs mog the high tiers of other races (look at Gandy and O'Pry getting skull mogged by both Asian changs and average Asian dudes.) And I'll always be tribalistic just like how most people, it's a natural human trait lmfao.


most people are not supremacists, tribalism =\= supremacy, you are coping
also jfl "skull mog," imagine unironically falling for an autistic psl meme 
Changs do not mog the high tiers of other race, that's an actual cope, once you get past a certain psl level it's all 100% subjective thus they're all equal. There's girls who would never touch an asian but love white dudes, there's also girls who would never touch a white dude but love asians (generally at a high enough psl that all goes out the window though, imagine thinking any chick is going to turn down a 7.5 psl just because he happens to be asian or white or any of that shit, pure copium)

anyway I'm bored of this, keep being a weird little incel if you want but the actual changs are laughing at you as we speak


----------



## RedFlood (Jul 21, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> There are hierarchies within every race, this doesn't mean that entire racial groups can't have superior genetics overall/on average compared to other ones





loksr said:


> most people are not supremacists, tribalism =\= supremacy, you are coping
> also jfl "skull mog," imagine unironically falling for an autistic psl meme
> Changs do not mog the high tiers of other race, that's an actual cope, once you get past a certain psl level it's all 100% subjective thus they're all equal. There's girls who would never touch an asian but love white dudes, there's also girls who would never touch a white dude but love asians (generally at a high enough psl that all goes out the window though, imagine thinking any chick is going to turn down a 7.5 psl just because he happens to be asian or white or any of that shit, pure copium)
> 
> anyway I'm bored of this, keep being a weird little incel if you want but the actual changs are laughing at you as we speak


LMFAO no it's not 100% subjective past a certain rating or point or whatever the fuck, I'm talking about OBJECTIVE differences in how robust skulls are compared to other skulls. Asian skulls will always be more robust on average, it's literally due to natural selection to harsh climate/constant warfare unlike other environments (such as in Europe as their climates are very mild) which produced gracile skulls en masse, thus Asians mog.
"jfl "skull mog, imagine unironically falling for an autistic psl meme " t. caucasoid pea skull
I never said most people were supremacists aspie, I said most people are tribalistic.
"anyway I'm bored of this" lmfao I know you realize your argument is shit and that's your cope at being IQ mogged


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Jul 21, 2021)

Your genetics is your race. 

No race for your height and face.


----------



## Deleted member 14551 (Aug 6, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> More cope by seething recessed Europoor boy. All the Asian women I know IRL are in racially pure relationships with other Asian men. INB4 MUH RACIAL DATING STATS DONE ON FORTY-YEAR-OLD INFERTILE KARENS
> View attachment 1236020


----------



## Ascentordietrying (Sep 24, 2021)

As an actual Chang, I am indeed laughing at this "Asian supremacists". Thank god I am not this naive and sociopathy.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 24, 2021)

Ascentordietrying said:


> As an actual Chang


lmao stfu pic or gtfo


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 24, 2021)

look at the difference of reaction when someone post rice vs bbc. you know the whites on this forum got mindwhipped into fearing bbc @RetardSubhuman


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 24, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> look at the difference of reaction when someone post rice vs bbc. you know the whites on this forum got mindwhipped into fearing bbc @RetardSubhuman


Ngl bbc's and asians gigafuckinmog whites tbh


----------



## TeraCope54 (Sep 24, 2021)

"Shut the fuck up ricecel"




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 24, 2021)




----------

